
Ask HN: Building a mobile app with JavaScript in 2019, which stack to choose? - maxencecornet
I mainly work as a Node.js freelance dev. and for a client, I have to build a small mobile app (4 screens, very basic features: HTTP requests for login and signup, and just fetch and display data). The app might get updated with more features in the future<p>I don&#x27;t know which tool to use for this, the 2 contenders are:<p>- React native: Not sure how mature it is, but there is a learning curve for sure, as I don&#x27;t know react really well<p>- Cordova + Onsen UI: Cordova is pretty mature, but the app will be a webapp mimicking a native app, could feel awful to use<p>Do you have any opinion on those tools? Do you have any recommandation?
======
mister_hn
Check also derived frameworks from VueJS

[https://superdevresources.com/vuejs-mobile-
frameworks/](https://superdevresources.com/vuejs-mobile-frameworks/)

